# Riding Schools



## shirl62 (18 March 2017)

Can anyone recommend a good riding school in the Scottish borders?

Shirl


----------



## Jnhuk (19 March 2017)

Near Selkirk ISEC


----------



## shirl62 (19 March 2017)

Jnhuk...Thanks..Have you been there ? There seems to be a lack of really good riding schools...Not for me but a friend.

Shirl


----------



## Jnhuk (20 March 2017)

shirl62 said:



			Jnhuk...Thanks..Have you been there ? There seems to be a lack of really good riding schools...Not for me but a friend.

Shirl
		
Click to expand...

I have been to competitions at ISEC with my own horses but have heard good things about the riding school but no first hand experience myself.


----------

